# 34. Cornelia Funke Discussion



## Philip Overby (Jan 22, 2014)

Been a long bit (well, maybe not too long) since I posted a discussion. Cornelia Funke is number 34. This German children's writer has been called Germany's J.K. Rowling. I haven't read anything by her, but hear popular series included MirrorWorld, Inkheart, Ghosthunters, and Wild Chicks.

Anyone read Funke?


----------



## HUnewearl Shiro (Jan 22, 2014)

I haven't read any of her work either, though I did enjoy the movie adaptation of Inkheart. I didn't actually know it was based on a novel until now, I might have to pick up a copy and see how it stands up.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 22, 2014)

I recently bought her Inkheart books, (2nd hand), but I haven't read them, yet! I've seen the film.
I know a child who read Inkheart and found the plot quite difficult to follow. Most children I know read the Harry Potter books, but some say they don't need to as they've seen the films.


----------



## Mythopoet (Jan 22, 2014)

I read Inkheart and loved it. (It's so much better than the movie.) I started Inkspell but never finished it. I can't remember why. Maybe I'll give it another try sometime.


----------



## Spider (Jan 23, 2014)

I've read Inkheart and Inkspell, but the first book that I read by Funke was Dragon Rider. That was actually what inspired me to write my first story. Granted, I was about seven or eight, and what I wrote was a rip-off of Dragon Rider and the Magic Tree House series, but we all have to start somewhere. 

For some reason, I never got around to reading InkDeath even though I own the book, but I remember enjoying the other two books. I never found the plots too hard to follow though. And I agree that the InkHeart book is way better than the movie.


----------

